# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  بدست آوردن فرمول تابع از روی نمودار تابع

## shabnam-msi

سلام دوستان...
مشکلی که من در برنامم دارم اینه که نمی دونم چطور فرمول تابع رو از روی نمودار تابع بدست بیارم...آخه در واقع نمودارم دقیقا تابع نیست...چون داده تکراری دارم...یعنی اول میخوام داده های تکراری رو حذف کنم بعد فرمول تابع رو بدست بیارم.کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه؟

----------

